# anybody have the hardtop for their Roadster?



## cramer (May 3, 2000)

nothing came up in a search, just some basic questions:
How do you like it in general? (worth the cost?)
how is the design? easy to remove/install?
and I noticed they advertise a rear window defroster so I'm curious how that is wired in...
Thanks in advance


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

*Re: anybody have the hardtop for their Roadster? (cramer)*

what? are you thinking of getting one?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blue TTop (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: anybody have the hardtop for their Roadster? (Corrado SLC NL)*

If anybody is thinking of selling......... I am in the market!


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

*Re: anybody have the hardtop for their Roadster? (Blue TTop)*

any pics of the one you got yet?


----------



## 80020vr6 (Apr 19, 2003)

*Re: anybody have the hardtop for their Roadster? (Corrado SLC NL)*

Screw the hardtop, how do you get that interior. Damn that would hot in my car.


----------



## Volkl (Oct 2, 2003)

My understanding is that the hardtop is not worth the money. Many thousands of dollars, as it was never sold in the US...


----------



## stilljester (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: anybody have the hardtop for their Roadster? (cramer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cramer* »_nothing came up in a search, just some basic questions:
How do you like it in general? (worth the cost?)
how is the design? easy to remove/install?
and I noticed they advertise a rear window defroster so I'm curious how that is wired in...










I have one and personally I think it was the best 'mod' I bought for my TT hands down. If given the choice I would buy it again without hesitation. When its winter time it completely transforms the car – its quieter, warmer, no worries about the cloth getting ruined by snow and ice. Not to mention IMO its the only mod that won't lose money. I'm sure as long as their are Mk1 TT's on the road someone will want this. & IF our cars were ever to reach a 'collectors' status this would certainly be a desirable option to have.
The design is perfect and clearly not an afterthought by Audi. The top latches in the same two front brackets your cloth top does. In the rear area you need to add these two brackets...








If you look at the bracket you'll see two metal semi-circles on the face this is how the rear defroster is powered. The wires themselves connect to the bottom of that bracket. If you were dig around in that area of your TT you'd find them tucked away back there, since they all came pre wired for the hardtop’s rear defroster. Another sign that this wasn't an afterthought for the car.








Removal takes all of 2 min tops. You'll need the help of another person to remove the top without risking scratching your car. The piece as you can imagine is a bit awkward to handle by yourself due to the shape and size. Once it’s off it stores in its protective cover and your ready for the next time you need it.








If you have any questions let me know
*Hardtop Removal Pictures*
http://public.fotki.com/stillj...oval/


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: anybody have the hardtop for their Roadster? (80020vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *80020vr6* »_Screw the hardtop, how do you get that interior. Damn that would hot in my car.









I have that interior sans the steering wheel. It's called Vanilla.


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

*Re: anybody have the hardtop for their Roadster? (yellowslc)*

how much are the hardtops?


----------



## cramer (May 3, 2000)

*Re: anybody have the hardtop for their Roadster? (stilljester)*

exactly the info I was looking for, thanks!








So do they come painted black? I like the contrast on your TT, similar to having the black soft top.
Is this a dealer only option or any other sources for the tops? and I'll second the question above, what did it set you back?


----------



## ttechniques (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: anybody have the hardtop for their Roadster? (stilljester)*

hardtop looks pretty good!


----------



## stilljester (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: anybody have the hardtop for their Roadster? (cramer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cramer* »_exactly the info I was looking for, thanks!








So do they come painted black? I like the contrast on your TT, similar to having the black soft top.
Is this a dealer only option or any other sources for the tops? and I'll second the question above, what did it set you back?

You could order them in any color you'd like from 'Audi'. I happened to source this one from a gentleman in the UK who was nice enough to go through the hassle of shipping it to me here in the states. I like the black contrast as well. They are not available from you local dealer - they can't even order any related parts for it. As far as AOA is concerned it doesn’t exist








If you really interested in one MAPOREX AG in Switzerland is probably your best bet. AtLeast two of the other hardtops I've seen have been order through them.
You will most likely be looking at an easy $4k+ when all is said and done. If you really interested I’ll find the contact/pricing information I have for them.


----------



## Arizman3 (May 30, 2006)

*Re: anybody have the hardtop for their Roadster? (stilljester)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stilljester* »_You will most likely be looking at an easy $4k+ when all is said and done. If you really interested I’ll find the contact/pricing information I have for them.









*I'd like to know the factory part numbers for the items (top/brackets) if you have them.*


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

*Re: anybody have the hardtop for their Roadster? (Arizman3)*

$4k


----------



## stilljester (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: anybody have the hardtop for their Roadster? (Arizman3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arizman3* »_
*I'd like to know the factory part numbers for the items (top/brackets) if you have them.*

8N7 853 607A - Seal (Boot) 
8N7 871 443C - Belt Buckle (Drivers) 
8N7 871 444C - Belt Buckle (Passenger) 
N 103 479 01 - Screws (4X) 
8N7 817 187 - Photograph Support (Drivers) 
8N7 817 188 - Photograph Support (Passenger) 
N 101 194 02 - Screws (4X) 
8N7 871 169 - Guide Pins (2X) 
8N7 867 441 - Lining Column (Drivers) (black) 
8N7 867 442 - Lining Column (Passenger) 
8G0 012 217 - Tool 
8N7 861 121 - Sleeve 
8N7 837 777 - Seal 
8N7 837 778 - Seal 
8N7 817 807 - Hardtop
I think that's everything....if you have any questions let me know


----------



## Blue TTop (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: anybody have the hardtop for their Roadster? (stilljester)*

I'd be interested in the MAPOREX AG contact information if you still have it.


----------



## stilljester (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: anybody have the hardtop for their Roadster? (Blue TTop)*

Here you go...maybe I'll bring it to TT-East if you want to check it out
MAPOREX AG
Ersatzteil-Service
Letzigraben 168
CH - 8047 Zürich
Fon +41 (0)44 4054444
Fax +41 (0)44 4054440
http://www.maporex.ch 

MAPOREX AG [email protected]
Max Plazzeriano [email protected]


----------



## Blue TTop (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: anybody have the hardtop for their Roadster? (stilljester)*

Thanks! It would be great to see one in person too!


----------

